# no luck so far



## kanmissem (Apr 23, 2013)

Looked along mo river in ne kansas saturday no luck just curious anybody seen anything anywhere in the show me state i'm hunting both sides of the river n cannot wait til that first one good luck everybody


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

people have found a few here and there. nothing huge. its gonna be a slow start it looks like.


----------

